# Insulating walls, around light fixture



## jmorc2003 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm adding insulation to the walls inside an attic crawl space (cape cod attic has been converted to bedrooms, the walls separating the crawl spaces and bedrooms, have no insulation). What's the best way to insulate and drywall around the light fixture, currently a screwed in bulb and pull chain (sorry, don't know the proper name). Concerned about creating a fire hazard. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture.
It's already a fire hazzard having an exposed light bulb in wha t amounts to a closet. Concider changing it to a recessed IC air tite fixture with a wall switch.


----------



## jmorc2003 (Oct 9, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture.
> It's already a fire hazzard having an exposed light bulb in wha t amounts to a closet. Concider changing it to a recessed IC air tite fixture with a wall switch.


Wow, it is? This isn't the actual light, but essentially what is in all my crawl spaces. I've seen lights like this all the time, in my basement and closets growing up, friends houses, etc, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No longer legal in closits.
Light bulb must be covered.


----------



## jmorc2003 (Oct 9, 2012)

joecaption said:


> No longer legal in closits.
> Light bulb must be covered.


Good to know. More of a question for the electrical board, but how would I go about replacing it with something safer? Is it simple enough for a novice to do (ie, replacing a light fixture)?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not hard or expencive at all.
http://www.buildmyowncabin.com/electrical/wiring-light-switch.gif


----------

